# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  :.: مشكلة في المسن ..

## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ..*

*عندي مشكلة في المسن .. أتمنى تقدروا تسآعدوني فيهآ ..*

*كنت أضيف إيميل جديد في مآسنجري ..*

*سويت كل شي أوكي لكن الإيميل إللي ضفته ..*

*صآر عندي في جهآت الإتصآل .. و صآر قروب بعد ..مادري كيف..*

*و أنـــــآ أبي أحذفه من القروب ..*

*إللي يعرف الطريقة لآ يبخل علي ..*

*[ المسن بالإنجليزي ]*

*يعطيكم العآفية ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اذا الايميل مباشرة هوتميل دات كم ..

لا يوجد عندكِ مشكلة ..

يظهر لك كل اعلى قروب .. بسبب المسن انجليزي ..

وجهة الاتصال مفرزة على حسب المجموعات وليس متصل وغير متصل ..

هذا الا فهمته من كلمك ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بارك الله فيكِ ..

كل المودة

----------

ليلاس (06-30-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*أخوي ..*

*تسلم ع المسآعدة ..*

*بسس .. أنــآ كذا مرة ضفت إيميل في قآئمة الإتصآل ..*

*و لا تنوجد في القروب ..*

*الحين أنـآ مآ أبي القروب ..*

*هوه الإيميل الوحيد فيه ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

سوي الى الايميل حظر وبعدها حذف ..

وبكذا تتخلصي من الايميل الا اضفتيه ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ليلاس

*حاولت أحظره ..*

*بس في القائمة إللي بتطلع لي ..*

*مافيها لا حظر و لا حذف ..*

*مشكور أخوي ..*

----------

